# **UPDATE**Need info on training a squirrel dog



## nhancedsvt

I have been offered a feist puppy out of what is supposed to be really good hunting stock. I have never had a squirrel dog or really done any sort of dog training at all for that matter. How hard is it to train a squirrel dog and what do I need to know as far as techniques, methods, etc? And then if all else fails does anyone know of someone who trains squirrel dogs? I know this is a lot of questions but I would appreciate any help!


----------



## GA DAWG

A squirrel dog is the easiest thing I've ever trained..Really nothing to it if they are bred right..Heck you can squirrel hunt lots of places and EVERYWHERE has squirrels..You can show them a caged squirrel..Main thing is to keep it in the woods!


----------



## Corey

Easiest thing to do is put out a bird feeder in your front yard or back, when you see a squirrel let that feist go!! You can get 
a cage and do it that way just dont show it to them to much. 

Good luck, remember they dont make squirrel dogs overnight, 
its going to take some shoe leather


----------



## c1blackboy

As a hunter that has got a good dog or two and give up I lerend some things. If you have a dog that is breed right and it is a good cross. The dog has it in him to tree squirrels. The most important thing that I learned is you don't train a dog to tree squirrel. If he is breed right he will learn to tree on his own .All you have to do is put him in the right place at the right time to find a squirrel and love him up win he does it. Traing a squirrl dog is simple like training any other dog. Teach him how to handle and do the tricks you want him to do and put him in the woods every chance you get and don't get. He will do the rest. The most important thing is don't get discouraged when he don't do what you think he should. Just try to hunt him with no expectations. Love your dog and have faith in him. Most fiest don't start real early however some do so start him no later than 3 months old  and don't give up he may not start until he is around 1 year old and just enjoy your dog and time in the woods together. I don't know much but love to watch a pup come along. They improve a little more everytime you put them in the woods. Feel free to call if you want to go with me some or if I can help. 478-319-1233 my name is Chris. May God bless your hunts with your pup.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Thanks for all of the help guys. Looks like I have talked myself into getting the feist. Hopefully I can train it...


----------



## crackerdave

A Georgia boy named David Osborn has a book called "Squirrel Dog Basics" that has a lot of real good info on training and every other aspect of squirrel hunting.I think he's in Watkinsville,Ga. which is not real far from you.


----------



## Robert Warnock

I've been messing with squirrel dogs for a long time and I really can't add much to what these other guys have already said.  Just keep him in the woods and if he is bred to tree he will sooner or later.  Keep it fun and don't get too impatient.


----------



## nhancedsvt

**Update** Just found out that my puppy will be ready to go two weeks from now. Can't wait to get him! I did have one more question though concerning his pedigree. The guy who has the dogs said he is supposed to be the granddog of a very well known feist. I think the dog's name was Suds or Spud or something along those lines. Does anyone know f this dog and if so can you provide me with some info on him? Thanks!


----------



## Nga.

If he is out of Spud you have a nice bred pup coming.
Spud was raised in Middle Ga. and sold to Andy Kerly back early spring he's now in Central Ala.

I'm working with the owner now on a 1/2 owner deal with him. 

http://www.highoakkennelsfeists.com/littleriverspud.htm


----------



## nhancedsvt

Nga. said:


> If he is out of Spud you have a nice bred pup coming.
> Spud was raised in Middle Ga. and sold to Andy Kerly back early spring he's now in Central Ala.
> 
> I'm working with the owner now on a 1/2 owner deal with him.
> 
> http://www.highoakkennelsfeists.com/littleriverspud.htm



WOW! Thanks for the info Nga. I had no idea the pup I was getting was from that good of a pedigree. Hopefully he'll be easy to train then. Now I almost feel bad for getting the pup for free... two more weeks!


----------



## shortround1

nhancedsvt said:


> I have been offered a feist puppy out of what is supposed to be really good hunting stock. I have never had a squirrel dog or really done any sort of dog training at all for that matter. How hard is it to train a squirrel dog and what do I need to know as far as techniques, methods, etc? And then if all else fails does anyone know of someone who trains squirrel dogs? I know this is a lot of questions but I would appreciate any help!


put the little sucker in front of a lot of squirrels he will figure out the rest!


----------



## Nga.

Good Luck with your pup. Like most will say. Spend the time with it in the yard and in the woods. It will surely try to please you. It takes a lot of shoe leather to really get one right but it's worth it.


----------



## R G

While you do not have to train one to tree you sometimes have to train them to stay treed.  You do this by getting to them quickly and tying them at the tree and praising the dog for staying and keeping the squirrel treed.


----------



## Gunner20110

i just bought 2 feist myself. i had two in the past, and they do practically train themselves. You keep them around squirrels and they will do what they are bred to do


----------



## coontreeinhook

I think that the dogs are training us! I didnt know anything about hunting until I cut a dog off of the lead. Amen?


----------



## crackerdave

Be sure and take some kids with you when you can! They'll love squirrel huntin' with dogs.Teach 'em to hunt safe,though.Get 'em through the hunter safety course,and no loaded guns till the squirrel's treed!

If we don't get kids into hunting,it won't be long before the anti-hunters will eliminate hunting.


----------



## Corey

I had a few squirrel dogs a few years back and I could not find 
a dang squirrel in my yard or around my house, Sunday I was 
out working in the yard and counted 8 of them suckers playing 
around. I thought to myself where were yall a when I needed 
you.


----------



## hunter67

I see you have a cur on your post. I’m working with a young cur now. He is probably about 9 months old he will chase a squirrel if he sees one and he hunts out in from good the only thing he hasn’t done is tree/bark. I have seen him stand up on a tree and the squirrel is in the tree but he doesn’t bark or stay at the tree. I have caged squirrels and he will fight them like crazy also have shot several out the tree and he will grab and shake them. I take him in the woods several times a week and every weekend he loves to hunt. Are there any other things I should do or should I just keep doing what I’m doing. He’s is a great dog very loyal.


----------



## Al Medcalf

I wouldn't show him anymore caged squirrels nor would I shoot out anymore squirrels that he didn't tree on.


----------



## Brian Groce

al medcalf said:


> i wouldn't show him anymore caged squirrels nor would i shoot out anymore squirrels that he didn't tree on.



x 2


----------

